# Tire Size needed for donut spare wheel



## Blitzen155 (Aug 15, 2002)

Would anyone know what donut spare tire size goes on a compact spare wheel (3.5J X18 H2) for an Audi TT quattro?
thanks!


----------



## Blitzen155 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Tire Size needed for donut spare wheel (Blitzen155)*


----------



## kwokA3T (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Tire Size needed for donut spare wheel (Blitzen155)*

"spacesaver" emergency spare wheel is only sold as complete tire/wheel assembly - DO NOT attempt to replace tire assembly - you must purchase another complete wheel/tire spare - these are quite inexpensive to purchase ...
this also means DO NOT plug or patch or repair "spacesavers" ...


----------



## Blitzen155 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Tire Size needed for donut spare wheel (kwokA3T)*

Im afraid this isnt so in my case. 
The replacement spare from the dealer is the wheel ONLY. Im trying to find out what size tire im supposed to have fitted on it.
The tire is not available as a part through VW/Audi dealers.


----------



## Blitzen155 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Tire Size needed for donut spare wheel (Blitzen155)*

anyone?


----------



## kwokA3T (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Tire Size needed for donut spare wheel (Blitzen155)*

any audi dealer in northamerica can supply replacement spacesaver for ttq ... complete assembly only ... spacesaver tire (continental) oem only ...


----------



## Blitzen155 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Tire Size needed for donut spare wheel (kwokA3T)*

let me repeat... the spacesaver RIM is a spare part available through a VW or Audi Dealer. the tire is not mounted on the spare as a 'complete assembly' The tire is apparently not a spare part orderable with a part number through a dealer. I need to find out the size and then look for that specific size tire.
Do you know the size of the tire mounted on this spare wheel?


----------



## kwokA3T (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Tire Size needed for donut spare wheel (Blitzen155)*

vag ekta vw/audi p/n 1J0 601 027 M03 C is "spacersaver" spare wheel/tire unit - the special steel road wheel is 3,5Jx18H2 5/100 & is spare wheel/tire for ttq / 4motion chassis having oem 17 inch alloy wheels ... if ttq / 4motion factory fitted with 18" alloy wheels, an elec air pump & bottle of sealant are fitted instead of 19" steel space saver (vibration & weight issues) ...
the dedicated "spacesaver" tire is fitted & supplied with 18" spacesaver steel wheel ... 
the "spacesaver" tire requires a special tire mounting machine due to v. rigid nature of narrow dedicated "spacesaver" tire construction ...
further under DOT / USA regulations the "spacesaver" design, as manufactured by (5) different tire manufacturers, must be certified as "complete functional unit" by tire manufacturer ... wheel & tire can only be supplied as complete assembly ...
I'm now curious, how did you remove original "spacesaver" tire --- did you cut tire off wheel?


----------



## Blitzen155 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Tire Size needed for donut spare wheel (kwokA3T)*

I have ordered 1J0-601-027M-03c "wheel disc- steel, temporary spare wheel, 3.5J x18h2" and it came into my dealer... its waiting to be shipped across to me (the dealer is in the UK and i get regular deliveries sent from them via air freight). The parts people have visually verified that this wheel comes WITHOUT a tire mounted on it.
Now i need to find what tire presumably can be put on a wheel when someone gets one without one mounted from the factory..
that is why i need to know this.


----------



## kwokA3T (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Tire Size needed for donut spare wheel (Blitzen155)*

it is a very curious world ... the one sitting here in hong kong has a continental tire mounted on the 3,5" rim ... 
let's see - say 185BPS + $240USD airfreight, so round numbers $600USD - when this same "spacesaver" ttq spare can be purchased from auto recycling/wrecking yard in usa for $150-$200USD - have I missed something here?


----------



## Blitzen155 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Tire Size needed for donut spare wheel (kwokA3T)*

Yes, we are just missing the exact tire size for the continental tire you are "looking at" right now.









_Quote, originally posted by *kwokA3T* »_ have I missed something here?


----------



## Blitzen155 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Tire Size needed for donut spare wheel (Blitzen155)*

Are there any tire experts around here that might know this information?


----------



## rromasko (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: Tire Size needed for donut spare wheel (Blitzen155)*

If you can fit it, just pick up a 14 inch steel rim and use a cheap tire.
the 14 may be smaller but probably cheaper and better to ride on.
My VW came with a full size spare, I though all VW Audis came with a full size?


----------



## Blitzen155 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Tire Size needed for donut spare wheel (rromasko)*

yes, all vws and most audis in the US come with a full size spare.
The 4motion Golfs and Boras (in Europe) and some Audi TT Quattros come with a space saver spare because of limited trunk space.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

the independent rear suspension with the axle gets in the way
Maybe ask some TT people
wouldn't the VW dealership in UK know?


----------



## Blitzen155 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: (GT17V)*

My dealer is trying to find out but hasnt had any luck getting the info. no one so far has seemed to know.


----------



## kwokA3T (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (Blitzen155)*

several points,
first, there are no universal "spacesaver" tires --- within a given size range, a manufacturer will use in-house tire loading calc to factor "spacesaver" load capacity for specific model, ie - TTQ ... dotusa req's GVW divided by (4), while eu auto manufacturers factor higher load capacity into "spacesaver" to compensate for higher front mass of front-wheel-drive chassis (yes audi does do this on quattro models) ...
yes there is wholesaler in us selling replacement "spacesaver" rubber tires to licensed businesses (maybe you can play game w/ wholesaler - maybe you can't) --- these "spacesaver" tires are dot compliant - not eu ... lower load capacity ...
once again due to very real safety considerations, it is very foolish to attempt to replace the spacesaver tire ... I have examined a TTQ fitted with "spacesaver" at left front corner --- driver admitted driving at 100kph when spacesaver "tire" grenaded & ripped apart left front bodywork --- it remains unknown whether spacesaver was correctly inflated --- there was gross overheating of tire resulting in subsequent catastrophic failure of tire tread & belt ...
it is extremely foolish to alter, in any way, factory oem "spaceaver" tire/wheel spares ...further the tire pressure is absolutely critical - as is strictly observing the max speed of 50mph / 80kph for a max distance of 25miles / 40kilometres ...
no I will not post size of "spacesaver" tire or correct load rating for vag 4motion/quattro models ... and once again this tire design is very difficult to mount correctly on dedicated narrow wheel rim ...


----------



## Blitzen155 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: (kwokA3T)*

First of all, if you read the posts in this thread carefully, I never asked about "the life and times of a space saver spare" or even the science involved. I was only looking for the size, a detail that someone might have a listing for (if they're a tire dealer) or might read off the sidewall of a spare if their car is so equipped. 
Im not interested in validating how knowledgeable you are about tires, just as you appear not to be interested in answering my question.
So, why not try to impress some other people where they're actually looking for that information?
thanks!












_Modified by Blitzen155 at 7:21 AM 10-8-2003_


----------



## kwokA3T (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (Blitzen155)*

you seem to have missed the point --- this information is for everyone else who may be wondering about "spacesavers" ...
it is very strange --- an audi dealer will not permit you to examine "spacesaver" in TTQ in showroom?


----------



## Blitzen155 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: (kwokA3T)*

^^ well, let me repeat that it doesnt include me.
thanks for *bumping* this thread up, though!


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

searched Audiworld
http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/556034.phtml
Part#1J0601 027H (probably just the rim, dunno)
This a VW/Audi shared part number, perhaps you can go to a VW dealer and get it.
Rim size: 3-1/2Jx18H2 ET38 (mistake corrected)
Tire size:T125/70R18 99M


_Modified by GT17V at 8:58 AM 10-9-2003_


----------



## kwokA3T (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (GT17V)*

vag p/n 1J0601027H = 15X6JH2 ...


----------



## Blitzen155 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: (GT17V)*

I * just* got an email from the dealer saying exactly that... 125/70/R18. what does '99M' mean?
...and yes, that (1J0-601-027M-03C) is the wheel part number the tire needs to be fitted to.
Thanks for your help *GT17V* ! You're welcome to give me a history lesson on the trials and tribulations of donut spares any ol' day.























_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_searched Audiworld
http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/556034.phtml
Part#1J0601 027H (probably just the rim, dunno)
This a VW/Audi shared part number, perhaps you can go to a VW dealer and get it.
Rim size: 3-1/2Jx18H2 ET38 (mistake corrected)
Tire size:T125/70R18 99M

_Modified by GT17V at 8:58 AM 10-9-2003_



_Modified by Blitzen155 at 11:02 AM 10-9-2003_


----------



## ghillis (Jul 7, 2001)

*Re: (Blitzen155)*

99M
99 = load index 1709 lb 
M = speed rating 81 mph
Your car probably has 89 load index tires (1279 lb)
Most donut spares are N speed rated (87 mph)


----------



## Blitzen155 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: (ghillis)*

thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

